# gestion des podcasts



## Thibault Jean (18 Septembre 2013)

salut à tous!

j'ai besoin de votre aide pour la gestion de mes podcasts sur iphone.
Depuis qu'Apple a sorti cette... merveille d'application dédiée, plus moyen de faire ce que je veux. J'avais réussi à l'éviter mais plus moyen avec IOS7...
j'avais créé dans Itunes une liste de lecture intelligente, mise à jour automatiquement, qui me permettait d'isoler tous les podcasts non lus, et de les trier par date de sortie pour tous les avoir à la suite et les écouter par ordre chronologique.
Mais dans l'application Podcast, pas moyen de les ranger autrement que par flux...
Quelqu'un aurait une solution à me donner pour pouvoir à nouveau les écouter à la suite et par ordre de date de sortie?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Septembre 2013)

j'ai pas encore essayé IOS7 ni Podcast mais si tu trouves comment ca marche, ca m'interesse 

j'ai jamais reussi a configurer comme je veux pour le moment


----------



## BlueVelvet (29 Septembre 2013)

Salut à tous!

J'ai à peu près le même souci. Jusqu'ici je gérais mes podcasts via iTunes, depuis le Mac, puis les transférais un par un sur l'iPhone. Un peu fastidieux.
J'ai donc pris un moment pour en placer directement depuis l'app, en m'y abonnant... Mais à présent, l'app duplique ce que j'avais sur iTunes, en me mettant même certains vieux podcasts d'il y a deux ans, et dans certains cas, l'app crée un abonnement vide (puisqu'ils sont périmés)... Grumpf.

Je regarde et on se tient au courant! J'ai l'impression qu'il faut couper totalement le lien entre iTunes et l'iPhone...


----------

